
India approves New Education Policy 2020; Coding to be taught from class 6 - skbt
https://indianexpress.com/article/education/new-education-policy-2020-live-updates-cabinet-approves-nep-ramesh-pokhriyal-prakash-javadekar-6529139/
======
skbt
Some other features

1\. Will set up Gender Inclusion Fund and Special Education Zones to make
education more inclusive.

2\. Every child should have one vocational skill by the time they complete
school. Besides, the school system will integrate vocation education and
internships from Class six onwards so that students learn new skills. The
assessment system will be comprehensive and shall use artificial intelligence
to show the learning outcome, the short comings and what corrective measures
are required.

3\. There will be no rigid separation between arts and sciences, curricular
and extra-curricular. All subjects like music will be taught.

4\. School curriculum to be reduced to core concepts and there will
integration of vocational education from class

5\. Students can intern with local crafts and trades for 10 days. For example,
a student can work at a local laundry.

6\. The NEP plans to reduced the importance of Board exams. Board exams to be
split into two parts - objective and descriptive. Instead of exams being held
every year, school students will sit only for three - at Classes 3, 5 and 8.
Assessment in other years will shift to a "regular and formative" style that
is more "competency-based, promotes learning and development and tests higher-
order skills, such as analysis, critical thinking and conceptual clarity".
Board exams will continue to be held for Classes 10 and 12 but even these will
be re-designed with "holistic development" as the aim. Standards for this will
be established by a new national assessment centre - PARAKH (Performance
Assessment, Review, and Analysis of Knowledge for Holistic Development).

7\. Medium of instruction should be mother tongue or regional language till
class 5, preferably till class 8. However, the policy also says "no language
will be imposed on any student".

8\. Report cards will include students' self-assessment as well as by
teachers.

~~~
skbt
9\. Central and State governments will work together to achieve expenditure of
6% of GDP on education.

10\. Technology will be used in education planning, teaching, learning and
assessment, administration and management and regulation.

11\. A National Research Foundation (NRF), tasked with creating a conducive
ecosystem for research through funding and mentoring will be set up.

12\. Will allow foreign universities to set up campuses in India

13\. Change in the format of undergraduate education with the reintroduction
of the four-year multidisciplinary bachelor’s programme with exit options.
While the three-year traditional BA, BSc, as well as BVoc degrees will
continue, under the four-year programme students can exit after one year with
a certificate, after two years with a diploma and a Bachelor’s degree after
three years.

14\. High-quality programmes and degrees in Translation and Interpretation,
Art and Museum Administration, Archaeology, Artefact Conservation, Graphic
Design, and Web Design within the higher education system will also be
created.

15\. Touring by students to different parts of the country, which will not
only give a boost to tourism but will also lead to an understanding and
appreciation of diversity, culture, traditions and knowledge of different
parts of India.

16\. Languages must also have consistent official updates to their
vocabularies and dictionaries, widely disseminated, so that the most current
issues and concepts can be effectively discussed in these languages.
Standardization of Indian Sign Language (ISL) across the country.

17\. Setting up of an Indian Institute of Translation and Interpretation
(IITI) while also laying significant emphasis on Sanskrit and other Indian
languages. As per the NEP and IITT will be established that will make
extensive use of technology to aid in its translation and interpretation
efforts.

~~~
skbt
18\. As per National Education Policy 2020, the 10+2 structure in school
education will be modified with a new pedagogical and curricular restructuring
of 5+3+3+4 covering ages 3-18. The foundational stage will cover ages 3-8,
while the preparatory stage will include Classes 3 to 5. The middle stage will
cover Classes 6-8 and secondary stage includes Classes 9 to 12. In detail, The
5+3+3+4, will consist of 12 years of school and three of Anganwadi or pre-
school. This will be split as follows: a foundational stage (ages three and
eight), three years of pre-primary (ages eight to 11), a preparatory stage
(ages 11 to 14) and a secondary stage (ages 14 to 18). According to the
government the revised structure will "bring hitherto uncovered age group of
three to six years, recognised globally as crucial stage for development of
mental faculties, under school curriculum".

Preparatory Stage (Grades 3-5, covering ages 8-11) will see introduction of
experiential learning across the sciences, mathematics, arts, social sciences,
and humanities.

The Middle stage covering Grades 6-8, (ages 11-14) will have a subject-
oriented pedagogical and curricular style.

And the Secondary stage (Grades 9-12 in two phases, i.e., 9 and 10 in the
first, and 11 and 12 in the second, covering ages 14-18) will have greater
depth, greater critical thinking, greater attention to life aspirations, and
greater flexibility and student choice of subjects, and option to exit at
grade 10 and re-enter at a later stage in grade 11

Each of the four stages of school education, may consider moving towards a
semester or any other system that allows the inclusion of shorter modules.

19\. Mathematics and computational thinking to be given increased emphasis
throughout school years. Activities involving coding to be introduced in
Middle stage.

~~~
skbt
24\. Stand-alone agricultural universities, legal universities, health science
universities, technical universities, and stand-alone institutions in other
fields, shall aim to become multidisciplinary institutions offering holistic
and multidisciplinary education.

25\. All institutions offering either professional or general education will
aim to organically evolve into institutions/clusters offering both seamlessly,
and in an integrated manner by 2030.

26\. Both capacity and quality of agriculture and allied disciplines must be
improved in order to increase agricultural productivity through better skilled
graduates and technicians, innovative research, and market-based extension
linked to technologies and practices.

27\. Institutions offering agricultural education must benefit the local
community directly; one approach could be to set up Agricultural Technology
Parks to promote technology incubation and dissemination and promote
sustainable methodologies.

28\. Legal education needs to be competitive globally, adopting best practices
and embracing new technologies for wider access to and timely delivery of
justice.

29\. Healthcare education needs to be re-envisioned so that the duration,
structure, and design of the educational programmes need to match the role
requirements that graduates will play. There shall also be a much greater
emphasis on preventive healthcare and community medicine in all forms of
healthcare education.

